# GH place and pay



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I was determined not to do any place and pay orders with the new GH card, but an offer came in with a nice tip for a short delivery distance. So I was like what the heck, I'll try this and see how it goes.

I was a fair distance away from the restaurant so decided to call and place the order rather than driving their first. Long wait on hold meant I could have driven there quicker.

I told them I was with GH placing an order on behalf of a customer and the lady snapped, I don't know what difference that makes to us.

I read off the menu items to her verbatim feeling like an idiot because I don't eat Thai food and had no idea what I was ordering.

One item was unavailable (actually, the entire sushi menu was unavailable.) She said she would put the order on pause until I could contact the cusomer and find out what they want to do.

I called the customer and got no answer. Took them 10 minutes to respond to text and suggest a replacement item not on the sushi menu.

I called the restaurant back. Another long wait on hold, call disconnected. Finally get someone but it is a different person than before. She has no idea about my paused order. We have to start over. 

So I repeat the 3 items already on the order. She confirms each one. Then I tell her the replacement item. She seems distracted and does not respond. I repeat it 2 more times. Finally she says okay got it etc. Be ready in 20 minutes (suuurrrrrrre!) 

I am lucky to get a parking space right in front, but I have to parallel park on the left side of a one way street. 

Lady up front goes to back to check on it. Says they are packing up the order. I feel that flush of quiet satisfaction knowing my wait won't be too long. I play with my phone. Lalala. 

I soon realize she lied and they are ignoring me. Also ignoring each other. Not a cooperative work environment. 

I begin to feel like I want to cancel, but I can't. On the hook now to pay for order. Thinking spitefully how many other orders I missed sitting here.

Crap! I just realized meter probably ran out. Yep it did. I feed the meter plenty because all bets are off with this place. 

I ask how much longer will it be. They look at me like I'm an insect they want to soak in bug spray. 

Suddenly a bag of food appears. Et voila it is ready. Warm suffusion of excitement that I can soon be on my way.

I ready my GH card feeling like someone writing a bad check. Will it work. Will it won't it will it won't it.

There seems to be another delay. I peep over counter. She is looking through the menu to get prices. Punching into a calculator. Omg, handwritten ticket has no prices on it. I have no idea what the menu items should even cost. No idea if total is correct.

She asks if I want credit card receipt. "I need an itemized receipt." She has to start over getting the prices off the menu. The numbers she writes down do not add up to total. She makes an awkward scrawling to cover it up. Hands me ticket. 

"Um. There are only 3 items on this ticket. Customer ordered 4." A flurry of debate reveals they never made the replacement item I called back for. 

She says they will make it for me if I want to wait. By now I have almost an hour already invested in this order. So with a muffled laugh I decline.

Meanwhile credit card slip went missing so they have to reprint. 

Finally I have both printed and handwritten tickets. Take a photo. 

Manager lady suddenly snatches it from my hands. Starts writing on it and tells the ticket girl that she undercharged me. Adds a few dollars to total.

Too bad. "Well, I already paid." They give me more bug spray stares of death. 

I text the customer that I am on my way and sorry but they did not include the replacement item. Luckily they are not mad. They thank me.

It was a nice tip. But you know what. Not nice enough to go through all this rigamarole. Entertaining though it was. 

The customer is getting a huge bargain on these orders. Should be a minimum $20 convenience charge before tip.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have two thoughts.....

1) GH and their $.22 is pure garbage.
2) I hope I never see another post like this from you again (meaning you learned your lesson).


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> I have two thoughts.....
> 
> 1) GH and their $.22 is pure garbage.
> 2) I hope I never see another post like this from you again (meaning you learned your lesson).


I never learn my lesson, but hopefully others can learn from my mistakes and not be goobered like me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goobered said:


> I was determined not to do any place and pay orders with the new GH card, but an offer came in with a nice tip for a short delivery distance. So I was like what the heck, I'll try this and see how it goes.
> 
> I was a fair distance away from the restaurant so decided to call and place the order rather than driving their first. Long wait on hold meant I could have driven there quicker.
> 
> ...


PLACE & PAY !?!?

CUT OUT MIDDLE MAN.

BUY A FOOD TRUCK !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I got my first one the other night. Saw it was a Chinese restaurant that is notoriously slow and there were 7 items so I cancelled it.

Next night I got another. It was 3 minutes away so I figured I would give it a try. After I order the girl says it will be about 20-25 minutes! I wasn’t happy but knew it was a trial so didn’t get too stressed. She had to hand write an itemized receipt for me to take a picture of. I was shocked that the food came out in 10 minutes which was half the time they told me.

It ended up taking me 
3 minutes to get to the restaurant 
10 minutes for the food 
5 minutes to the drop off
I got $13.75 for it.

It worked out ok but I got lucky. I see how easy you could get screwed taking an hour of your time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Some restaurants don't realize we can rate them on yelp/google, too.

I would rate:

one star - Avoid this place, horribly rude service, spend your money elsewhere



tohunt4me said:


> PLACE & PAY !?!?
> 
> CUT OUT MIDDLE MAN.
> 
> BUY A FOOD TRUCK !


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> IIt worked out ok but I got lucky. I see how easy you could get screwed taking an hour of your time.


I think the trick is calling in the order just like a customer would call in for take out. Most times I do it the food is ready in <5 just like a normal order. The only extra time is swiping the card.

I have had a few crappy O&Ps, but I'd rate it 95% positive. For me, most O&Ps are large orders from higher-end spots with good tips.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Waaaaay to much work put in for that order. I just show the cashier the order on my phone.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Waaaaay to much work put in for that order. I just show the cashier the order on my phone.


But then you have to wait.



dlearl476 said:


> I think the trick is calling in the order just like a customer would call in for take out. Most times I do it the food is ready in <5 just like a normal order. The only extra time is swiping the card.
> 
> I have had a few crappy O&Ps, but I'd rate it 95% positive. For me, most O&Ps are large orders from higher-end spots with good tips.


I agree they have been working out fine. I agree calling in is the key. During busy times I usually have two GH orders. One O&P comes in, pull over and phone it in, finish delivery I'm on, pick up O&P which is ready.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Waaaaay to much work put in for that order. I just show the cashier the order on my phone.


It's your time.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I always just show them the phone. They know what they are looking at. Not me trying to explain what I want. The three times I tried to call in orders, I got a message that phone orders were not accepted. Not worth the trouble to save a bit of time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What doo doo head, decided it was a good idea for drivers to place orders? -o:


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have accepted 5 place & pay orders. All were placed over the phone and paid for once I arrived to the restaurant. Necessary information is not included in some of these orders. Such as: Type of meat, salad dressing, Corn or flower tortilla, etc. Something I am not going to do is call the customer and ask them as they already did it with the order. I do hope GH starts to include ALL the necessary data in order to place the order properly. It is bad enough we are tasked with placing the order just to have to call the customer then modify any order that is already in. Thankfully the 5 orders I have done were each $ 18+ with less than 6 miles round trip taken.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Unl


Flier5425 said:


> I have accepted 5 place & pay orders. All were placed over the phone and paid for once I arrived to the restaurant. Necessary information is not included in some of these orders. Such as: Type of meat, salad dressing, Corn or flower tortilla, etc. Something I am not going to do is call the customer and ask them as they already did it with the order. I do hope GH starts to include ALL the necessary data in order to place the order properly. It is bad enough we are tasked with placing the order just to have to call the customer then modify any order that is already in. Thankfully the 5 orders I have done were each $ 18+ with less than 6 miles round trip taken.


Unless they are giving a very big tip I never call the customer, takes too much time. Standard answer if it's not specified:
Coke
With ice
Vanilla
Medium-well
Large
Yes

LOL


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Since I tried that one place and pay, and it took so long, I have declined every other p&p offer they have sent me. It's just not worth it. Most are not tipping high enough anyway, but even with a big tip I just don't want to do it. Too many things can go wrong.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

goobered said:


> Too many things can go wrong.


If the money is right I'll do it every time. Just do your best and It's ok if something goes wrong. Besides, just blame the restaurant! LOL

If you deliver Wendy's something goes wrong every night! :roflmao: They couldn't get a 1 item order right so you gotta do better than that!:thumbup:


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> If the money is right I'll do it every time. Just do your best and It's ok if something goes wrong. Besides, just blame the restaurant! LOL
> 
> If you deliver Wendy's something goes wrong every night! :roflmao: They couldn't get a 1 item order right so you gotta do better than that!:thumbup:


Lol. I have never done a Wendy's order.
Most of these restaurants coming up under P&P sound too iffy to me. If it's slow and I get one that looks like less of a headache I might try again. But when it's now slow, why bother.


----------



## Ubereatsgrubhubcaviar777 (Jan 11, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I got my first one the other night. Saw it was a Chinese restaurant that is notoriously slow and there were 7 items so I cancelled it.
> 
> Next night I got another. It was 3 minutes away so I figured I would give it a try. After I order the girl says it will be about 20-25 minutes! I wasn't happy but knew it was a trial so didn't get too stressed. She had to hand write an itemized receipt for me to take a picture of. I was shocked that the food came out in 10 minutes which was half the time they told me.
> 
> ...


Tbh w you I haven't had a Chinese order since this corona thing started I haven't even stopped In Chinatown unless I'm passing to get to the Loop

But yeah as for the place and patly the menu they have online for them is always wrong then u gotta call them and see what else they want then they don't know then you gotta wait I waited 45 minutes for a Giordanos order one time an said yea I'm never doing this again I got $38 dollars for the order but betweeen placing waiting driving and delivery it was like a hour and 15 minutes I could have found better ways to spend my time within that time period and i never seem to get batched orders when I'm on a place and pay so I said I'll just take the penalty



goobered said:


> Lol. I have never done a Wendy's order.
> Most of these restaurants coming up under P&P sound too iffy to me. If it's slow and I get one that looks like less of a headache I might try again. But when it's now slow, why bother.


Yea fast food like that is a no go for me grubhub kinda forces you to go to Taco Bell now but besides that I really don't go to fast fast food type of places even with Uber I decline


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

If I have a place and pay order with GrubHub or a DD order to a restaurant that is asking me to pay but I never been to, I walk in without my delivery bag and act like a regular customer. I have a sticker on both my DD and GrubHub card that is blank that covers up the name and I have written on it "gas and restaurants for rewards points" so they think its a personal card. I place my orders and get my food no problem. Don't identify yourself until you know the restaurant is also in on it and they are ok with orders. Simple and Done.


----------

